
The Palatino FAQ (1998) - Lammy
https://web.archive.org/web/19990202052926/http://www.mindspring.com/~fez/palatino/palfaq1.0.txt
======
neilv
When I dabbled in print design (working heavily on structured templates in
FrameMaker, Interleaf, Microsoft Word, and LaTeX), I lucked out that my first
site had license for Palatino, which I loved for body text. Few engineering
specs within the European Space Agency process model ever looked so stylish.
:)

I later also liked Knuth's Computer Modern Roman for body text, but can't
stand CMR at headings sizes, especially in heavier weights. Palatino, OTOH, I
recall working for headings, though I still usually prefer to use sans serif
typefaces for headings.

~~~
gerikson
I really liked Palatino as an alternative to CM in uni for LaTeX templates.

